# Normas Nema y Dim simbologia motores y mando control



## yamilongiano (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola a todos:

e estado buscando las normas nema y dim pero mas que nada la simbologia.
se que son super dificiles de encontrar, por eso pense  en crear este foro en automatizacion .

para la gente que hace tableros y automatizaciones normadas necesita tener estas leyes.
si alguien tiene informacion sobre diferentes simbologias sobre motores transformadores botoneras pilotos etc... serian muy util.

por mi parte vere si puedo comprar alguna copia de estas normas o conseguirlas en alguna universidad aqui en iquique.

PD: creo que esta informacion deberia estar disponible para todos. si encuentro algo posteare aqui.


----------

